# The Sims 2 downloads...



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

i got a question about downloading some objects from some sites..such as http://www.parsimonious.org....downloading the walls and floors ..then installing them are fine..but when it comes to objects, clothes, makeup and hair..it don't work..i dont understand...i extract the files to C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2\downloads..when i go to install it, the sims 2 content installer says "double click a custom content package file to install the content"...i don't get it...


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi, Ottage. The Sims 2 is kinda weird in that you DON'T put non-house (or self-installing) downloads in Program Files. The path you want to follow is C:\Documents and Settings\(you)\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Downloads. Let us know if you still have problems.


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

oooooooooooooo....thank you!!!!!!...ill go do that now..


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

ok..my bad..that is where i put everything....i guess i just typed it wrong on here....when i click on the item..that's what happens..it's telling me to double click the item..even when i double click it..it still says it..


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

when i click the properties of an item..it says it opens with the sims 2 body shop...shouldn't it be the sims 2 game??


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Yep. That seems a little odd. Two things: 

1. Do you have Body Shop installed (should have come with the CD - can you open the program by itself)?
2. What happens when you try to install a self-nstalling item like a house (do this by double-clicking the file name in WinZip)?


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

well i got the dvd version..the other disc is just a bonus disc...yes i do have the body shop...
when i d/l houses, walls, or floors i save, then open the file..i then click the item and it self installs...no double-clicking..


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you using WinZip?


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

well i wasnt..i d/l it..unzipped two files so far..and its still doing the same thing..after i unzip it..then i click the file and the same thing happens


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok. Let's try real world in slow motion . . .

I went to www.parsimonious.org, then downloaded a clothing item. The file was downloaded as a .zip file, so Winzip automatically launched once the file was downloaded. So Winzip has two .package files (clothing + mesh, in this case) showing. I hit the Extract button on the toolbar (Extract dialog box opens up), navigate to C:\Documents and Settings\(myself)\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Downloads, then hit the Extract button. The Extract dialog box closes, and the two files are still showing in WinZip, but they HAVE been extracted. Close WinZip, run the Sims 2, and the clothing shows up in the game.

Try that. Do you still get the error message? When does it pop up, after hitting Extract the first time?


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

ok..i did exactly what u just did..downloaded somthing...and winzip popped up..etc...and ran the game and it worked!....i didn't know i had to use winzip...i thought i just needed to extract the file...well..thanx for all your help!!..i feel so stupid now..haha..lol


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Yay! And don't feel bad. This is how we learn. Have fun w.the game, and check out Sims Showcase if you haven't already.


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

ahhhhhhhh..ok..im frustrated again!!....i downloaded soooooooooooo much stuff last night...i did exactly the same thing i did what u told me to do the last i talked to you...i had downloaded these eyelashes..and when i opened the game..it was there...so i downloaded all this other stuff i wanted..i couldn't even tell you how much...but it was clothing, makeup, sets..such as hair and rooms....but when i opened the game up...NONE of the objects were there...i only had some of the hair items, clothing..etc...but absolutely no objects...i don't understand...i even went back and extracted everything again..still..wasn't there..


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

http://www.thesimsresource.com thats the best place i think...and thats where i downloaded most of the things...


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, ottage. Sorry it took so long to get back. What I think MIGHT have happened is that the items were installed in their own "folder sets." Use My Computer or Windows Explorer to navigate to that Downloads folder - does it contain more folders? If so, you'll have to go inside each one and cut and paste them up one level into the Downloads folder.


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

nope..no other folder..everything is in C:\Documents and Settings\stacey\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Downloads.... i had even d/l the color options thing..


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Huh. But some of the downloaded items are showing up in the game - is that right? Does it seem like any particular items are more successful than others - ie, clothes seem to be showing up more often than objects?


----------



## ottage (Jan 20, 2004)

i figured it out!..i was driving myself nutz last night..lol..but i figured it out...i went to the download folder it seemed 1/2 of them had an icon..but the other 1/2 had a winzip icon..i no i had unzipped and extracted everything..but when i click on 1 of the winzip iconed items..it still showed up in the wimzip window, the same..so i clicked on the item again..and it showed up as the others..so i either clicked on it to install it like the floors and walls...but then i extracted others...i opened up the game and it was all there!...i was sooooooo happy!..lol..i could't even tell ya how long i was doing that for!..i sound so pathetic..lol...i just don't understand why i had to open some of them twice...but..thanx for your time and trying to help me!


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't get it either, but . . . yay!!  :up:


----------



## buntah (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm thinking you downloaded sets at TSR...that's the way they do it. A set includes all of the items in the set, but they are all zipped within the zip. so, the easiest way to get them is to download the set's zip file, then double click it to open it in winzip...then instead of extracting all of the zips inside there, just double click on each of them...THEN extract the file inside that zip.

TSR zips them inside the zip to keep the size for downloading as small as possible.

Hope this helps you in the future
Linda


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Good thinking. I bet that's it. :up:


----------



## madkat4eva (Apr 1, 2005)

Ive got body shop and winzip, ive unzipped the clothes i wanted and tried to use body shop to put them into the game, it says 'Please double-click a custom content package file to install the content' I dont understand what that means, can someone tell me?


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

You don't need Body Shop unless you're trying to modify the clothes yourself. When you get that message about double-clicking, then just try double-clicking the file, and it should install itself.


----------



## madkat4eva (Apr 1, 2005)

Ive double-clicked the file but it just tells me the same message about double-clicking, it doesnt do that when i install a house off the sims 2 website, but when i go on a different website to install clothes it just tells me to double-click when i already have


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok. Not sure I'm completely following. Why don't you walk me through what you're doing? You go to a website, you click on the file to download it, then . . . Does it open up in WinZip? WinRar?


----------



## hlh165 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am having the same problem. When I download an object it sends it to winzip. I extract it to the downloads folder, but when I try to open it, it tells me to double click the custom content installer. I can down load wallpapers and floors but not objects. I cant figure out what I am doing wrong. Right now it is opening it with Sims body shop. Any suggestions?


----------



## hlh165 (Mar 27, 2005)

Okay, I happened upon my teleport folder. Inside that folder was all of the downloads that were successful. Interestingly all the files that successfully installed were Sims2import files, those that did not work were called package files. I dont know if this is at all relevent, but maybe it may help someone help me figure out whats going on.


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok. Let's start over.

There are two types of files: .package files and self-installing files that are usually named .sim2something files. Walls, floors and houses are usually self-installing whereas objects and skins are not.

When you download the object, the object should come up in WinZip.

1. If it's a .package file, you extract it via the Extract button to C:\Documents and Settings\(myself)\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Downloads. Please note the filepath! You go through "Documents and Settings" NOT "Program Files." When the file has been extracted, the Extract dialog box will close, and you will see the main WinZip window again with the file still in it. You do NOT need to do anything else. The file has been extracted. Sometimes, tho, the person who made the download sets it up so that the object(s) are installed in their *own* folder (which they shouldn't be). So if you go into the Downloads folder and see folders in *there*, then you will need to go into those folders and cut and paste the files up one level into the Downloads folder.

2. If the file is not a .package file, it is most likely a self-installing file. You will notice that in the main WinZip box, the icons for self-installing files are blue and look vaguely like a person or a deformed bowling pin. Do NOT extract these files. In the main Winzip box, double-click on them, and a little window will come up asking if you want to install. You say yes or ok or whatever, and a second box pops up saying the install has been successful. Click Ok, and you're back at the main WinZip window with the file still in it. You don't need to do anything else.

Please try the above two methods, and let me know if you are still having problems. Body Shop should not be involved in this process at all unless you are trying to modify the clothes or skins you are downloading.

EDIT: Also, as buntah posted above, there are downloads at places like The Sims Resource where, when they open up in WinZip, they are folders of files rather than just files. In that case, just double-click on the folder(s) in WinZip, and follow the instructions for extraction.


----------



## hlh165 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank You so much for your response! I tried it again and did exactly what you told me but for some reason it still isnt working, any more suggestions?


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

I need more detail, hlh.  Did you get an error msg or what? When?


----------



## KittyKat0110 (Apr 8, 2005)

OK! I don't have this WinZip thing on my computer and I am having the same problemo as the other guys! I'll list my problems 4 u:
- I need 2 know how u get WinZip
- I do not hav a clue how to install this 'custom content' thing
- I NEED HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

KittyKat: You can download WinZip here: http://www.winzip.com/downwzeval.htm. Please keep in mind that it's only a trial download. If you like the program, send them $30. Read the instructions in Post #28, try them, and let me know how it goes.


----------



## KittyKat0110 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks sle! I have just downloaded the WinZip trial and it's great! But can you tell me how you install this custom content thing! And one more question, do you just leave the thing you downloaded after you have extracted it? Reply as quickly as possible pls! Thanks 4 the WinZip stuff!


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

sle said:


> Ok. Let's start over.
> 
> There are two types of files: .package files and self-installing files that are usually named .sim2something files. Walls, floors and houses are usually self-installing whereas objects and skins are not.
> 
> ...


----------



## KittyKat0110 (Apr 8, 2005)

:up: *YEAH*! _It's working_! What I did was I downloaded a .package file and WinZip unzipped it. Then I copied the file and put it into my Downloads folder (_first you go to My Documents, then EA games, then Sims 2, then downloads_  ) and it worked!!! Anyone having a problem with downloading stuff should try this method!  Sadly I shall be leaving this chat room but I may return to other chats! C U Guys  !
p.s. *DO NOT* CLICK ON THE FILE UNLESS IT IS TO COPY IT!  I'M TELLING YOU IT *DOES NOT* WORK!


----------



## KittyKat0110 (Apr 8, 2005)

I have found out another way to download custom content stuff! I does not take as long as the other method that I posted (GOOD!). First you download the thing you want and save it *JUST* to My documents. Then right click the zip file and a little option thing should be there. Go across on the WinZip option. In the WinZip thing should be a number of things but you have to use 'Extract to...' for this way to work. Click 'Extract to...' and then find EAGames, The Sims 2, Downloads. Click on the Downloads folder the click OK. After this, leave it! Try your game and it should be there! If not, it could be that the download has it's own little Zip file. If it has extract it into the downloads folder using the same method as above and put the Zip file it was in, into My Documents. It may be a good idea to make a special folder in My Documents for the Zip files to go into before extracting the download, like me. Does it work? :up: or :down:?


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, KittyKat. Nice idea on the 'Extract to..." I'll try it soon. :up: As for the other, and perhaps it doesn't matter anymore, but you shouldn't have to copy the file, just extract it. There should be an Extract button somewhere along the top of WinZip.


----------



## mattie426 (May 23, 2005)

ok, so I had sims 2 and bodyshop before, but lost the dvd, and then my computer flaked out and the hard drive had to be wiped . Anyway, the point is, I was doing this before and know how it works and what I'm doing! I downloaded bodyshop to play with until I can replace the lost dvd, and ran into this problem. Any custom content I make shows up, also the maxis starter pack and the gamespot pack. Anything else I download does not show up in bodyshop. I've tried sims2package files, and used the installer, and everything shows up in the downloads folder like it's supposed to, but not in bodyshop. I've tried putting package files in manually and the same thing happens. If I make something and move it to the downloads folder it works fine though. They are all package files!! Why do only the one's I made show up?? help!!


----------



## JenniiBaBe16 (May 29, 2005)

heyy...well I've been having sum problems with my Sims 2 downloads too. I already know how to download the items...but for some reason when I went into my Sims 2 folder there wasn't a "Downloads" icon of any sort. Do I have to create one or would that be pointless? Thanks for any comments you may have.


----------



## chester101 (May 29, 2005)

hello. i have downloaded my files that i wanted. i went to my doc. then sims2 then downloads and i put them there. now how do i get them in my game?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

chester101 said:


> hello. i have downloaded my files that i wanted. i went to my doc. then sims2 then downloads and i put them there. now how do i get them in my game?


If you put all the files in my document/EA Games/sims2/downloads
then they will be there next time u play sims 2
NOTE you have to make a new folder in sims 2 called downloads for it to work
everything goes in there..EVERYTHING


----------



## Made (Oct 10, 2005)

ottage, a program that enables you to download custom content for free sims 2 objects is the Sims 2 Content Installer, it's the perfect program if you want to get free objects from different sites.


----------



## pinkhunny003 (Oct 18, 2005)

i need help with that aslo...i am soo braindead from working on it all day its not even funny...a little help wud b nice if u cud find the time..THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

you have to unzip them and put the files in there.


----------



## redrose (May 18, 2006)

I have extracted all my sims 2 downloads to the correct address and they are still not showing up in my game.

Help!!!


----------



## someone (Apr 2, 2003)

How do you get downloads on the Sims 2 with out the Winzip thing? Everyway that has been said is to hard


----------



## someone (Apr 2, 2003)

Annoying I can't get anything on the Sims 2


----------



## guldare (Aug 1, 2007)

I've downloaded Objects,Walls, Ect and I put them in 
I:\Documents and Settings\Kris\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Downloads, But when I go into the game they dont show up... HELP!!!


----------



## guldare (Aug 1, 2007)

I have 2 questions...... I know in sims 1 there was a cheat so you could angle your objects .. is there one for sims 2?

Second question. )))

I play sims 2 and in the buymode its hard to find anything because everything is everywhere for example my rugs arent in rugs there are just in decorating things are where they should be so I have to look at every category to find what i am looking for..... Is there a program that I can get to move them in the right categories?

Thanks :|


----------



## eb123player (Feb 18, 2008)

hi!
I have no problem with the downloading. But then it appears; when i wanna double click my download; then it appears a box with that body shop package installer that is has got a problem and it must be closed. PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Did you read and try the steps in this post?
http://forums.techguy.org/2504668-post28.html


----------

